

The city that privatised itself to death - Sysky
http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2015/feb/24/the-city-that-privatised-itself-to-death-london-is-now-a-set-of-improbable-sex-toys-poking-gormlessly-into-the-air

======
tonymillion
This is a disjointed rant of epic proportions.

First he starts complaining about the loss of public mosaics at Tottenham
court road, and eventually decides that building tall things on land you own
is inherently bad and destroying London.

The Guardian has been publishing more and more of this fluffy opinionated link
bait for a while now, all of which plays right to the left wing middle class
(who, ironically, in this situation are the cause of the problems in the first
place... or at least their parents were).

